

CodeBox - Fully featured snippet manager for OS X - pooriaazimi
http://www.shpakovski.com/codebox/

======
pooriaazimi
This app is amazing... You should really watch the introduction video here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSZ_Q97LXH8> \- _So_ many features, and such a
killer interface.

It's now on a discount - $5 instead of $12.

(I'm not the author, nor do I know who s/he is)

